# 3 Jaw Chuck Backplate



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 25, 2015)

I just realised I completely forgot to post this. Made a 3in backplate for a 3 jaw to go with my old lathe (3/4-16 spindle). Wasn't too hard other than having to be very careful with the facing (faced front, threaded on to spindle to face and bore register, turned around and repeated the facing of the front) and register on both sides. The chuck register was a little loose, at a slip fit rather than an interference fit, but that allowed me to loosely snug up the bolts and tap it true with a DTI on a piece of ground rod in the chuck. It repeats to between 0.001 and 0.002 with remounting of the chuck and/ or workpiece, which I thought was pretty amazing 

I also really really need to get a decent steel cutting bandsaw, using an angle grinder then hacksaw was not fun and made a huge mess


----------

